# H&K in USP



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any opinions on the H&K brand of pistols? I'm thinking of buying a USP in .40 or 45 ACP. From what I can gather this brand is perhaps one of the higher end quality manufacturers you can buy.


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

I bought my wife an HK USP Compact in .40, LEM with night sights for her birthday. I got a great deal on a like new used for $400.00. We like the the LEM trigger which is a light double action only that shoots like a single action. A great weapon :thumb:


----------

